# Nice Riding Gear



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

My wife has bought me 2 or 3 sets (kits?). Although she has tons of shorts and shirts, she has nothing that matches...like team stuff. I have looked all over trying to find her something, but really haven't found anything that stands out. She is going to get some racing in this summer...so she needs something good, but she also likes girlie looking gear. I see tons of men kits that look good...but nothing really for women that looks good. She does like the old T Mobile stuff...can that still be bought? What about anything else? 
Please piont me in the right direction.
Thank you


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

Have you checked ebay? Primal wear? Try www.teamestrogen.com for good womens gear.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Primal wear jerseys suxx. They are like wearing plastic wrap.

I like Voler stuff. They make great women's clothing that FITS!!! It's quality stuff, washes and wears well, and looks nice without being too "girly." My experience is that thye run pretty true to size. Our club gets it's custom kits from Voler. Go to www.velowear.com and check out what they have. There are usually some overruns from previous year's team wear along with plainer stuff. You can also find colored shorts that may coordinate with a favorite jersey she already has. Prices are pretty good.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I like Zoot's stuff, although be aware the jerseys run small. teamestrogen sells a selection of Zoot but you can also get it other places.


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

Try ebay...


----------



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

Castelli has a lot of matching kit for women, most of it is pretty snazzy looking, and you can find a lot of it on sale (prior year). Try Sierra Trading Post, World Cycling Productions (especially Outlet) and Colorado Cyclist and see what's on sale. My wife is pretty picky about chamois shape and has been really happy with theirs and SheBeest.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Plus one on the Voler stuff. My Lounge jersey and bibshorts fit nicely.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I have nothing to add other than if you're doing a google search, make sure you spell it "Beest" and not "Beast"


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for all the great info. I think I found some stuff on Colorado Cyclist.


----------

